# Heat Transfer on Towels???



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

We have a customer that would like to have some 11
" x 18" 1.3 lb. White Velour Sport Towels made up. There will be a two color center logo with writing above and a web address below along with one logo in each bottom corner @ 2.5" x 2.5".

As we have been doing heat transfers for a short time, @ 9 months, there have been a few questions that have been asked and if it would not impose I would like to present these questions here.

1) Would heat transfers be a viable way to do these towels as we do not provide screen printing?

2) Can velour towels even be imprinted with heat transfers?

3) Are there any providers of heat transfers made with water based inks?

4) Can water based inks even be used to make heat transfers?

Thank you all for any input you can spare. Bob K.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I've tested plastisol transfers on towels before just for the heck of it, and it does not produce a great reslut. Even with velour towels, you design is going to "sit on top" of the fibers.

Depending on the quantity of towels, I would consider sub-contracting the job out to a screen printer.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

What color towels? If they are white or light colored cotton, you might want to consider DTG since it's water based inks.


----------

